# Happy Mothers' Day!



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Happy mothersday to all those mothers out there.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

w0rd to y0 momma.. and mine.
w0rd.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

HAPPY MUDDERS DAY!!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Ditto....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Mother's Day wasn't just one day for me, but the whole weekend. We saw Iron Man 2, had dinner at Montana's, watched Fast & Furious, went for a walk in the dog park, went for a shake at Peter's Drive in, the best ice cream place in Calgary.

Hope all you other mothers had a great day too!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Happy mothers day to our MIMB Mothers!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

My 9-year-old just gave me a Mother's Day booklet he made for me in school. Get a load of some of his comments.....

I can keep my mom happy by....
- letting her go on Mud In My Blood.....

If my mother had a magic wand...
- she would mute our voices and get a snowmobile.

If my mother won a million dollars....
- she would spend it on a big truck

My mom is special because.... (I hate to think what the teacher in his Catholic school thought of this answer)
- She's not like regular moms. She likes to get dirty and likes to watch the shows I like.

Do my kids know me or what? :bigok:


He ended it with...
My Mom is the best. She treats me wonderfully and will always have a heart a large as God's. :smlove2:


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

:hail: to those boys....sounds like you got some very well Boys that know there Momma...Thanks for sharing D


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Big D said:


> My 9-year-old just gave me a Mother's Day booklet he made for me in school. Get a load of some of his comments.....
> 
> I can keep my mom happy by....
> - letting her go on Mud In My Blood.....
> ...



Love it Big D. You should be proud.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually, I'm a little creeped out. I didn't realize that this stuff consumed so much of me that my kids notice . 

Fortunately, he did put a lot of nice stuff in his booklet too. I think the funniest was "If she was Scooby-Doo, she'd always say 'Ry Rove Rou'


----------

